# Ariens Deluxe 28+



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

This is my first vid, couldn't find my tripod had to use a box. 






The Orange Crusher works great.It handle the foot of snow like hot knife threw butter. Glad I bought this machine. 
The trigger diff. is awesome, turns easy[need to get used to it]
Throwing power is great 50' easily.
Highly Recommended.


----------

